# Applause please



## abax (Mar 20, 2021)

I finally bloomed schlimii 'Marcia' that I've been struggling with for two years. Apparently, I've managed to find the proper conditions
to make at least one of three schlimii happy. The bloom is perfect and fragrant after two tries to form buds. WOOHOO!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 21, 2021)

Congrats! I have plants I've NEVER bloomed


----------



## Ray (Mar 21, 2021)

No photo - it didn’t happen!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 21, 2021)

Good job, Angela! It's one of our favorite clones.


----------



## abax (Mar 21, 2021)

KC in Japan, have a power outage during a sudden freeze. That's the only
thing I can think of that might have spurred blooming. Temps. got down to
about 40F for a few hours. I have two more...'Oak Hill' and one that just
says schlimii with no clonal name. Now I have some hope for them.

Thank you Tom. It's a perfect bloom.

Ray, you're such a doubter. Been talkin' to Eric perhaps???? ;>)


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 25, 2021)

Give her a drumroll, please! We might see a photo if we get lucky...


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2021)

No, I don't do cameras anymore nor phones.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2021)

Ray said:


> No photo - it didn’t happen!


I agree. Otherwise..Hey my rothschildianum album just opened, six blooms!!


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 26, 2021)

Sure Jan.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 27, 2021)

NYEric said:


> .....Hey my rothschildianum album just opened, six blooms!!



What a sensation, Eric. Never heard that this varity exists. Your apartment jungle seems to hide a lot of secrets.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2021)

why dont you '"do" cameras and phones?


----------



## abax (Apr 4, 2021)

Because, Ozpaph, I love my peace and quiet. Also I used to do advertising photography
and had enough of it. Don't know if it's the same in Brisbane, but phones are just
annoying...spam calls constantly. I do have a land line that I only plug in when I want
to make a call.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2021)

Hermitism is a psychological condition similar to orchid hoarding!


----------



## abax (Apr 5, 2021)

My dear friend Eric, I have a spouse, four dogs, a cat and a parrot. Add to that relatives
close by and nursery employees. I don't call that being a hermit...do you???? ;>)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2021)

The reason you don't cell phone - photo is too much going on! Sounds like you need more you-time, just you, the orchids, and a camera!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2021)

Angela, maybe you are like Joe Walsh?



I look forward to the day I throw my phone, and perhaps even all my "devices" in the nearest river (OK, I'll recycle them).


----------



## abax (Apr 6, 2021)

Nothing like Joe, but I have hope for you someday. Obviously, I rather like computers as long as "somebody" isn't telling me what to think.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2021)

Feel free to ignore me.


----------



## abax (Apr 8, 2021)

Never Eric. I was specifically referring to the right wing nuts trying to restrict voting and
spreading The Big Lie. Equality means everybody!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2021)

I agree. Thank you.


----------



## KateL (Apr 9, 2021)

NYEric said:


> I agree. Otherwise..Hey my rothschildianum album just opened, six blooms!!


----------

